# Home remedies to make mane thicker and longer?



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep scissors work just fine for a bridle path. That's what we do. 
I'd say as far as mane growth, good feed, and time. If you must use a product, I've heard good things about mtg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't help you with the home remedies, but if you put an english stirrup leather around your horses neck you can grab onto that instead of her mane.. that's what I've done while I teach DJ how to jump


----------



## ReubenJCogburn (Jul 17, 2013)

I've also heard that MTG works well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard great things about MTG, but it's SUPER expensive here. More or less subbing here to see if anyone has a cheap alternate 

Stay clear of anything with Avon SSS though. Turns out it doesn't work as well as some seem to think, and it's just as expensive if not more than the MTG.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

She also has a bald spot on her tail. I just noticed it. We don't have anything for her to rub on. And she doesn't have mites. Maybe my other mare is pulling it off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The horse will find something to rub it's tail on. Slather Vaseline on the spot and surrounding area and on the underside. Because a horse often walks with it's tail raised a little, mosquitoes get under there which makes her itchy. But that's an area that is unreachable to the horse tries to get relied by rubbing the top side of it's tail/dock.


----------



## ridemcowgirl069 (Jul 29, 2013)

We have a rescue that had the same problem and even a huge bald patch right in the middle. Anyway after a few months of it not growing my farrier was looking at it and said hey your horse has lice. I had never seen them because the little ******s like to run when you part the hair. Well after treating the lice we started using mtg and his bald patch has grown 4 inches in 2 months. We used it on his tail too and its thicker then it was and has grown past his hocks finally
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think it's lice. I've looked and looked and haven't seen any bugs there. Ik how to look for them because I had it four times when I was a kid and was unlucky to have no parent to help me with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Braids and coconut oil are your friends!!!!!!!!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I agree with QHriderKE, coconut oil and braids. I'm also into essential oils and I've seen this work on human hair, so I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to try, but add rosemary oil to the coconut oil and braid it like that.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

old time home remedy for dry icky hair... mayonnaise. slather it on, let it set a while wash it out.


----------



## Lostlita (Aug 13, 2013)

If the horse is already healthy, has a healthy pasture and clean water, then you can't thicken hair; it's not possible.


----------

